# Graco 18" Jet Roller - Anyone?



## fredo (Nov 20, 2011)

Looking for feedback. We have been looking to buy one of these for a long time to run drywall primer in new construction. 

Anyone like this device and does it produce beast mode as it appears it would?

Thanks,

http://dqpainting.com


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

no. Touche!


----------



## canopainting (Feb 12, 2013)

I have the regular Jet roller and it's great for nocking out a lot of wall space once you get the hang of it.


----------



## Chuck the painter (Sep 16, 2015)

Yep, use arroworthy microfiber covers. They hold a lot of paint and have a nice beveled edge that helps you avoid ropes.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

We have one on demo right now we are thinking about buying. They are a little pricey but they sure do make quick work of knocking out wall space. i really like that it eliminates holidays in the finished film.


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

The 9" maybe better if in residential new construction. I bought 2 when they came out 2 years ago only cons is cleaning and the anti drip valve started dripping fairly quickly but the problem may have been from not cleaning thoroughly. Other than that they rock and roll. You will also notice your paint will go alot farther due to barely any bounce back off the wall.


----------



## vajpaint (Jul 12, 2012)

we are using one now on a demo trial , to see if we like it so far seems good , a little heavy , but we are covering a lot of wall space ,very little overspray . I just want it cheaper than 10 percent off. then again we are in middle of 12thousand square foot house, got lots wall space to cover. does seem to eliminate holidays ,


----------



## Ohio Painter (Dec 22, 2014)

I just ordered a 9" jet roller, looking forward to using it in so e larger projects. My question is would any of you use them in a furnished home or just save them for empty spaces, new construction, exteriors etc?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

We ended up buying the one that we had on demo. The more i use it the more i like it, so fast. I would like to add a z swivel though, I think that would make it a little easier to maneuver. 

And as far as using in an occupied repaint, i think if properly taped and covered it could be done, very little over spray. Im gonna put some clean paper down next to the base tomorrow, see if it gets over spray on it.


----------



## Jaxson34 (Feb 27, 2016)

Mattpaints82 let us know how it goes. I am on the fence for the 9 inch. I mostly do repaints. 
To those of you who are using it how much faster is it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

mattpaints82 said:


> And as far as using in an occupied repaint, i think if properly taped and covered it could be done, very little over spray. Im gonna put some clean paper down next to the base tomorrow, see if it gets over spray on it.



Interested in the outcome. I was thinking the same questions about res-repaints, overspray. We cover everything already in 1.5 mil plastic, but i'm curious to see how it might work with the overspray issue.

Any feedback on your paper test?


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am planning on trying it in the morning, ill update tomorrow on the results. maybe even a pic or two if im feeling froggy..


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Cool. Any feedback on rolling ceilings? All the vids show rolling walls or sections of walls.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

You technically could use it on ceilings.. but me personally it would straight wear my shoulders out due to the weight. I do plan on using the pole with the clean shot valve to spray ceilings in the future, eliminate spits.. got the sprayer cleaned up for a color change this morning, will update this afternoon on paper over spray test.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

*over spray test*

Over spray test: tape and papered the base, slid some card board up to show over spray. The second pic shows spraying all the way to the base, as i do on NC, takes away doing the bottom cut. The fourth pic was stopping spray a little short and rolling the rest out. either way not a lot of overspray, def managable with tape, paper, and drops. :thumbup:


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh and pump was set on 1200psi.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Saw the set up at the pro show this morning...it's got my attention. Please keep sharing your experiences with it. Very interested in how it does on lids...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice. Meeting with my regional rep tomorrow during pro sho. Hopefully he has one or two he can demo to me for a week or two. 

If it eliminates bottom cut, it's worth it. They have an over spray control attachment, which to me looks like a clean shut off valve attached to an extension pole. Would be interested to see if it can be used in conjunction with this system.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> Nice. Meeting with my regional rep tomorrow during pro sho. Hopefully he has one or two he can demo to me for a week or two.
> 
> If it eliminates bottom cut, it's worth it. They have an over spray control attachment, which to me looks like a clean shut off valve attached to an extension pole. Would be interested to see if it can be used in conjunction with this system.


I'll be honest, I really feel like it will put a turbo boost on our overall production rates on NC. We already spray everything else, pretty excited to find a reasonable way to "spray" walls too.


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

If this is the price for it, I'm guessing spending some time and making my own ******* "jet" roller out of an old gun and roller extension pole with underspray shield, just for the fun of it)


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

What I don't like about that system is the trigger, it takes the whole hand and really buggy.. when releasing it there is a loss of grip. If it were me, which will be when I'm done with my diy, I would make two finger pull.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

mattpaints82 said:


> I'll be honest, I really feel like it will put a turbo boost on our overall production rates on NC. We already spray everything else, pretty excited to find a reasonable way to "spray" walls too.


In TN is it customary to have everything installed and then do the walls/ceilings? Just curious. Seems like in NE, they put in trim and flooring and the painter is last. I'd hate that.

Out here we paint first and then everything gets installed. Just final touchups at the end.

I'm interested in this system for repaints and exterior elastomeric painting.


----------



## mattpaints82 (Mar 7, 2013)

woodcoyote said:


> In TN is it customary to have everything installed and then do the walls/ceilings? Just curious. Seems like in NE, they put in trim and flooring and the painter is last. I'd hate that.
> 
> Out here we paint first and then everything gets installed. Just final touchups at the end.
> 
> I'm interested in this system for repaints and exterior elastomeric painting.


When they are managed properly we can spray before flooring or cabs go in. When they aint, we have to be a little more careful/waste time covering stuff. Seems like more and more trades are getting piled up from HO's and GC's rushing.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

goga said:


> What I don't like about that system is the trigger, it takes the whole hand and really buggy.. when releasing it there is a loss of grip. If it were me, which will be when I'm done with my diy, I would make two finger pull.


Is it possible to swap the gun out for a contractor gun or??


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Is it possible to swap the gun out for a contractor gun or??


Yes and no.

Yes you could probably hook a contractor gun up to it....but the angle is all wrong for using it, so in that regard, no.

Contractor gun sprays at a 90 degree angle. The one used in this system sprays at a 180 degree angl, from the trigger.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Difference in guns:

The one with extension pole is the one for jet roller. Contractor gun is the blue guard photo. Different spray angles.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

Gotcha..totally different.not gonna work. We'll that's just stupid. Graco knows full well what our gun needs are, if they're trying to market this product to those who would actually find it useful (us contractors) you'd think they'd put a decent trigger on the gun they designed for this product. I don't get it...


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

lilpaintchic said:


> Gotcha..totally different.not gonna work. We'll that's just stupid. Graco knows full well what our gun needs are, if they're trying to market this product to those who would actually find it useful (us contractors) you'd think they'd put a decent trigger on the gun they designed for this product. I don't get it...


It's not bad. They make different guns for different types of attachments and operational needs.

The trigger isn't bad at all. I have one or two and I use them on large extension poles to spray scuppers at the roof line from the ground and you get use to it.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

They use to sell an extension pole for the jet roller (telescoping), but the rep couldn't find it in their new literature. Said he had heard they leaked sometimes, so he wondered if they might have discontinued it.

Anyone know? 

I'll try and text him on Monday to see if he can find out.


----------

